# Edge Setup Issue



## mb117 (Nov 26, 2009)

Bought an edge and began guided setup in a room that didn’t have an Ethernet cable so used Wi-Fi to set up. Got to the screen where it attempts to connect to the service and then got an N13 error. I have other devices that use Wi-Fi so I know it’s not a port issue. There are 2 options when it fails: the first is to try connecting again and the second option is to change the network settings. I tried connecting several times and get the same error so I need to do option 2 and change the network settings but when I choose that option it doesn’t go to the network settings screen, it just tries to connect again. I need to hard reset and start again and switch the network settings to moca or internet but I can’t get there. I unplug and reboot but it never goes to the network screen. It just goes past it and tries to connect using Wi-Fi. Is there a way to hard reset the box without going through settings - the edge box seem to be locked to Wi-Fi now that I chose it at the beginning of the setup.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I've never had any luck with all my TiVo devices using Wi-fi. As a result, they all only use ethernet connections.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

mb117 said:


> the edge box seem to be locked to Wi-Fi now that I chose it at the beginning of the setup


You could try turning off your WiFi (so it has nothing to lock onto) and then reboot the Tivo.


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

We've been running our TiVo Bolt off of WiFi for just over 3 years now without any issues. It sits about 45 feet from our Xfinity router. With regards to your issue, I can't remember, but I think if you plug an Ethernet cable into the unit that might give you the option to change the settings even if it isn't connected to your network.


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

Facing the same issue. I am able to switch networks by entering "Advanced Setup - Press Enter key -> Installer Express setup"
However, switching from ethernet to wireless, and even running it through a hotspot on my phone, or getting on the neighbor's wifi doesn't help.
Apparently either my brand new Edge is bricked or their whole setup system for Edge is down


----------



## seanandrsn (Dec 12, 2010)

You could take your TiVo box to your router and plug in an Ethernet cable to get it to connect. It would require the TV or a computer monitor to plug into the HDMI port so you could navigate. I did this to set up my Moca network then just move the TiVo back to the bedroom where I wanted it to be and plugged it in and it's been working ever since.


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

Just talked to Tivo support. They are saying it's "their backend" problem and they are aware of it, and should have a fix in the next 24 hours.
So I would wait and activate it then.


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

Just tried it again and the issue is fixed!


----------



## mb117 (Nov 26, 2009)

Problem solved. As beeman correctly suggested if you plug it into ethernet regardless of which connection type specified in setup process it'll switch automatically to ethernet.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Same issue as original post. Tried plugging Tivo (Roamio) stright into router with ethernet cord, - same result. Cannot get past guided setup. It appears to be connecting than keeps returning different error codes:Service not found, etc. I am exhausted. Any suggestions sincerely appreciated.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jilter said:


> It appears to be connecting than keeps returning different error codes:*Service not found*,


The one clue here that I see (given the fact I have no other information to go on) is that you do not have a service plan. It could be Monthly, Annual or Lifetime. If you DO have that already, then I'm not sure. I would recommend calling or chatting with TiVo support and give them your TSN to see if there is a problem on their side.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Thank you very much. I apologize for not specifying- It is Lifetime. Talking to Tivo support??? Seriously? Is that a possibility these days?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jilter said:


> Thank you very much. I apologize for not specifying- It is Lifetime. Talking to Tivo support??? Seriously? Is that a possibility these days?


Seriously! They are still in business. Can you log in to tivo.com? Are you the original owner?


----------

